# SuM 2 Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs funktioniert auf win 7 nicht



## stefflbeffl (9. Oktober 2009)

*SuM 2 Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs funktioniert auf win 7 nicht*

Hi Leute,
ich hab heute SuM 2 Aufstieg des Hexenbkönigs auf Windos7 RC 64bit installiert und als ich draufklick passiert erst nichts, später kommt dann ein Fenster mit der Meldung, dass ... nicht mehr funktioniert. Danach schließt sichs. Das misteriöse ist, dass es bei meinem Freund genauso war, aber dann verschwunden ist. Ich habe auch schon gepatcht, es passierte das selbe =( Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## longtom (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SuM 2 Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs funktioniert auf win 7 nicht*

Versuchs mal nach der Anleitung , hat bei meinem Win 7 auch geklappt .
(SuM-Fanpage Die Fanseite zu Schlacht um Mittelerde)


----------



## stefflbeffl (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: SuM 2 Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs funktioniert auf win 7 nicht*

Hi,
tja hat leider nicht funktioniert =( hat vllt noch jemand einen Tipp?
stefflbeffl


----------



## Oberboss (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SuM 2 Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs funktioniert auf win 7 nicht*

Ich war bei nem Kumpel, da liefs auch unter Windows 7 nicht, wir haben die Dateien kopiert und im Vista 32bit Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt, natürlich vorher noch hochgepatcht, dann hats aber gefunzt. 
Beim ersten Start auch ruhig mal lang laufen lassen, da braucht Sum immer ein bisschen.

mfg


----------



## starkiller1395 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: SuM 2 Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs funktioniert auf win 7 nicht*

ich hab des selbe problem, zusätzlich sagt der mir soblad ich auf win Kompatibilitätsmodus schalte ich hätte die Cd nicht drin.


----------

